# [2ème Concours photo] thème du mois : LE TOURISTE :: jusqu'au 30 juillet 2005



## g.robinson (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Ce fut juste, mais c'est gagné. Merci aux votants   

Je pense donner, en proposant "Le Touriste", un sujet que tous le monde pourra traiter, membres en vacances ou non. Pour ceux qui sont dans le premier cas, il ne s'agit pas là de faire un autoportrait    

On a pris un peu de retard sur le planning alors disons :
- Date de fin de dépot le 25 juillet
- Fin des votes le 30

Et que le meilleur gagne...


----------



## g.robinson (13 Juillet 2005)

Je me trompe ou il faut un modérateur pour créer la galerie ?


----------



## Malow (15 Juillet 2005)

On peut poster une photo ?


----------



## benjamin (15 Juillet 2005)

La Galerie est créée ici.
J'ouvrirai les votes le 31 juillet pour 15 jours, afin qu'il n'y ait pas de désavantage pour ceux qui proposent des images en dernier.


----------



## Malow (15 Juillet 2005)

Je suis un peu en avance, mais je post mon touriste !!!!

Un touriste blanc comme un c..!!!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2005)

Moi je propose celle-ci:





PS: peut on proposer plusieurs photos ou bien c'est une seule par participant?


----------



## benjamin (15 Juillet 2005)

On peut en proposer plusieurs (enfin, si c'est techniquement possible). Maintenant, à toi de voir si tu veux diluer les votes  (je sais, l'important...)


----------



## hunjord (15 Juillet 2005)

je propose "embouteillage de rafiot sur l'ardèche"


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, à toi de voir si tu veux diluer les votes


 
ah oui pas con ca  
mais bon, tant pis j'en ai une autre que je meurt d'envie de vous montrer (pas tellement pour des raisons artistiques d'ailleurs...)


----------



## hunjord (15 Juillet 2005)

vite on veux voir


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> vite on veux voir


 
Demain


----------



## hunjord (15 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Demain


arff...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2005)

Comme promis


----------



## alan.a (16 Juillet 2005)

C'est vrai que ses mules en plastiques sont terribles !!!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ses mules en plastiques sont terribles !!!



Si y avait que ça!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ses mules en plastiques sont terribles !!!




J'ai été un peu déçu j'avais cru à des palmes au tout premier coup d'½il 


JP


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été un peu déçu j'avais cru à des palmes au tout premier coup d'½il



Moi aussi lors de la prise de vue de a la sauvette  C'est vrai que j'ai été déçu en la voyant apres mais y'a deja de quoi faire


----------



## alan.a (16 Juillet 2005)

La véritable question est : Pourquoi mettre ce machin bariolé alors que tout nu, ce qui n'est pas loin d'être son cas, on est tellement mieux ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La véritable question est : Pourquoi mettre ce machin bariolé alors que tout nu, ce qui n'est pas loin d'être son cas, on est tellement mieux ?



Probablement parce que:
1- A cet endroit c'est interdit
2- le ridicule ne tue pas 
3- y'a des méduses


----------



## alan.a (16 Juillet 2005)

4 - Il n'y a pas d'algues pour sortir quand il y a du monde, n'est-ce pas Jean Claude 

(je me trompe ou ses lunettes aussi sont bleues ?)


----------



## alan.a (16 Juillet 2005)

Bon, je me décide à participer, moi je propose celle là :







C'est un touriste qui a perdu son groupe et qui est retourné à la vie sauvage.


----------



## AntoineD (16 Juillet 2005)

tu as de drôles d'amis, alan...


----------



## olof (16 Juillet 2005)

Allez, je m'y mets aussi. Il y a quelques jours à Rome...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me décide à participer, moi je propose celle là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enfoiré!!!!


----------



## loudjena (16 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comme promis





			
				Alan a dit:
			
		

> 4 - Il n'y a pas d'algues pour sortir quand il y a du monde, n'est-ce pas Jean Claude
> 
> (je me trompe ou ses lunettes aussi sont bleues ?)



Vous êtes moqueurs !   Ce monsieur à une classe folle : le machin entre ses fesses est assortis à ses  lunettes et à ses pantoufles de plage, imaginez le shopping d'enfer qu'il a dû faire pour aboutir à un tél résultat !  :mouais: Mais je crois que je préfère tout de même Jean-Claude sortant des flots vétu de varech en lieu et place de la traditionnelle feuille de vigne.


----------



## loudjena (16 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me décide à participer, moi je propose celle là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuilà est pas mal non plus   :love: mais il a comme un truc en trop, non ?     ... enfin une impression comme ça... une sauvagerie qui ne demande qu'à s'exprimer...


----------



## alan.a (16 Juillet 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Cuilà est pas mal non plus   :love: mais il a comme un truc en trop, non ?     ... enfin une impression comme ça... une sauvagerie qui ne demande qu'à s'exprimer...



Ne m'en parle pas, c'est à frémir !!! Il a une technique secrète, tu regardes ailleurs et paf tu dors.


----------



## ficelle (16 Juillet 2005)

hors concours....







je vais essayer de faire un truc plus coloré


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ne m'en parle pas, c'est à frémir !!! Il a une technique secrète, tu regardes ailleurs et paf tu dors.



Pas tout le monde 

:love:


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> hors concours....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben déjà là j'aime beaucoup, et en tout cas tu peux garder le personnage principal ! :love: :love: 

'+


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2005)

Hors concours...


----------



## wagonr (17 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comme promis


 
héhé 
l'an passé, j'ai photographié (à la sauvette), le modèle féminin XXXL. j'en vomis encore.
Je ne vous mets pas la photo par pudeur, c'était vraiment trop horrible, les gens n'ont vraiment aucune gène. y'avait plein de gamin sur la plage en plus 

bon sinon une photo de touriste beaucoup plus conventionnelle 
admirez les accessoires


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2005)

​   Oh la la : 1986... Photo volée au Louvre.


----------



## AntoineD (18 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ​    Oh la la : 1986... Photo volée au Louvre.



...neun und neunzig Luftballoon...


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juillet 2005)




----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2005)

_Paul, si besoin, je veux bien faire un don de Nikon à la demoiselle... après tout, je lui dois bien maintenant !_


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _Paul, si besoin, je veux bien faire un don de Nikon à la demoiselle... après tout, je lui dois bien maintenant !_



Il faut surtout lui apprendre à bien le tenir.  

Une vrai "touriste".


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2005)

je file des cours _particuliers_ gratos... :love:


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il faut surtout lui apprendre à bien le tenir.
> 
> Une vrai "touriste".



Tout est nickel alors ; alem file le boiter et moi je m'occupe du mode d'emploi  Elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout est nickel alors ; alem file le boiter et moi je m'occupe du mode d'emploi  Elle est pas belle la vie ?



Très belle...très belle.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> tu l'avais hébergée où, ta tof ?
> 
> C'est sans doute un bête problème de code html machin bidule.
> 
> Si un modo avait censuré, j'ose espérer qu'il l'aura juste ôtée et non interchangée... pas très ethique sinon



Je l'avais hébergée dans la galerie macgé dédiée au concours du mois de juillet.
Je pense que ca doit etre un probleme de base de donnée

Benjamin vient de me dire qu'il allait arranger ça. On peu donc effacer ces quelques posts a propos de ce probleme


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Si un modo avait censuré, j'ose espérer qu'il l'aura juste ôtée et non interchangée... pas très ethique sinon




tsss tsss... on arrête de critiquer le modérateur qui se veut irréprochable à votre égard !! (jusqu'à réveiller benjamin pour lui faire faire un truc périlleux avec les pseudo d'alèm et d'hegemonikon). nous sommes là pour vous, pas pour vous nuire.


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Juillet 2005)

C'était a la statue de la liberte....


----------



## g.robinson (19 Juillet 2005)

Eh alan.a, c'est plus un touriste que tu proposes, c'est de la préhistoire.


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Juillet 2005)

/Users/gsub/Desktop/touristes.gif


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> /Users/gsub/Desktop/touristes.gif



magnifique


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2005)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> /Users/gsub/Desktop/touristes.gif



tu l'as pas en version plus grande, parce que là, c'est un peu trop petit, c'est dommage..


----------



## AntoineD (19 Juillet 2005)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> /Users/gsub/Desktop/touristes.gif



pas mal, pas mal 
On pense un peu à Martin Parr


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> pas mal, pas mal
> On pense un peu à Martin Parr



ça manque de rouge ou rose flashy, ainsi que de glace dégoulinante


----------



## AntoineD (20 Juillet 2005)

hum, non pas forcément. 
D'ailleurs, celle de dendrimere aussi m'y fait penser un peu


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> hum, non pas forcément.
> D'ailleurs, celle de dendrimere aussi m'y fait penser un peu



Je ne sais pas de qui vous parler mais je vais me renseigner...

Edit : pour ceux que cela interesse : Martin Parr


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> hum, non pas forcément.
> D'ailleurs, celle de dendrimere aussi m'y fait penser un peu


 
c'est vrai  

pour les parigo que cela intéresse, il y a une expo en ce moment à la maison de la photo


----------



## AntoineD (20 Juillet 2005)

je vais y aller cet aprèm d'ailleurs


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as pas en version plus grande, parce que là, c'est un peu trop petit, c'est dommage..


Bien sûr, là elle est extrêmement réduite et compressée, sinon "on" me refuse l'envoi en pièce jointe; je n'ai pas bien assimilé l'envoi des images, si on peut m'expliquer (dans l'aide ça paraît simple, mais quand on est novice, ça coince  :rose:


----------



## ficelle (21 Juillet 2005)

vu le lieu du pique-nique de ce soir, le nombre de photos risque d'être en forte augmentation des demain


----------



## yvos (21 Juillet 2005)

genre on va avoir 50 tours eiffel ici demain? 

nouvoul: dans la section portfolio, il y a un sujet accroché à ce propos, pour l'hebergement de tes photos sur un serveur, puis l'insertion en pleine page ici.


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> nouvoul: dans la section portfolio, il y a un sujet accroché à ce propos, pour l'hebergement de tes photos sur un serveur, puis l'insertion en pleine page ici.


Je tente le coup  

Je dois dire que ça m'a pris 40mn, après essais infructueux avec le site Canon et le site Wanadoo, merci à celui qui m'a permis de réussir 

Rectfication taille (encore 40mn pour rien j'ai l'impression :sleep:

hum... hum...  :modo:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2005)

C'est bien maintenant tu n'a plus qu'a la réduire un peu (500 a 600 pixels de large maxi.) et a la remettre sur ton serveur (sans changer son nom) pour remplacer celle ci qui est un peu trop grande


----------



## yvos (21 Juillet 2005)

ouais, dépêche toi, parce que si alèm passe par ici, ça va barder


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien maintenant tu n'a plus qu'a la réduire un peu (500 a 600 pixels de large maxi.) et a la remettre sur ton serveur (sans changer son nom) pour remplacer celle ci qui est un peu trop grande


Bon, j'ai essayé plusieurs fois, en réduisant, en uploadant après m'être enregistré sur Imageshack, ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir diminué.
Si ça encombre, virez tout  



Laissez-moi le temps de manger   et puis entre imageshack et smallimage, faut bien dire que c'est pas aussi évident que vous le laissez supposer, du coup, soit c'est trop petit, trop grand, et enfin trop moyen, de plus j'avais déjà essayé en réduisant la taille de l'image avec photochope, 712 Ko c'est pas énorme quand même  :hein: 
Merci à vous


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai essayé plusieurs fois, en réduisant, en uploadant après m'être enregistré sur Imageshack, ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir diminué.
> Si ça encombre, virez tout


Tu as effacé la premiere photo que tu avais posté ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai essayé plusieurs fois, en réduisant, en uploadant après m'être enregistré sur Imageshack, ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir diminué.
> Si ça encombre, virez tout




utilise smllimage  .... rdv dans 3 minutes pour ta nouvelle edition


----------



## Kounkountchek (21 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> utilise smallimage  .... rdv dans 3 minutes pour ta nouvelle edition


... ah ben...   tu etais optimiste


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Juillet 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> ... ah ben...   tu etais optimiste


Ça y est, message initial re-re-édité   
A part ça, qu'est-ce qu'on peut gagner de plus que l'apprentissage d'insertion d'images ?
 :rateau: 
Et si je vais sur la galerie, je ne vois finalement que 6 photos, où kènélamienne   
"Qui peut le plus ne peut pas davantage"  :sleep:


----------



## N°6 (21 Juillet 2005)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, message initial re-re-édité
> A part ça, qu'est-ce qu'on peut gagner de plus que l'apprentissage d'insertion d'images ?
> :rateau:
> Et si je vais sur la galerie, je ne vois finalement que 6 photos, où kènélamienne
> "Qui peut le plus ne peut pas davantage"  :sleep:



Il faut aussi l'ajouter dans la galerie. Ma galerie > Envoyer des images...

Sinon, tu peux gagner des "Whaou !", et des "  "


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2005)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> 712 Ko c'est pas énorme quand même :hein:


tu rigoles ?!!!  :hein:  :affraid:

on est sur le net pas chez un imprimeur... la plupart des images ici font entre 30 et 70Ko... tu te rends compte ?!! :mouais:

_ah ces nioubies..._   

 yvos !!


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

Je ne sais pas si celle-ci est acceptée : :rose:







car il s'agit d'un autoportrait. 

Si ce n'est pas recevable, c'est pas grave.


----------



## chagregel (22 Juillet 2005)

J'aurais pue mettre celles la :


----------



## chagregel (22 Juillet 2005)

Mais votez pour celle la !!!!!! :

Je l'adore :love: :love:


----------



## AntoineD (22 Juillet 2005)

Elles sont sympas, tes tofs


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh, la plage de l'écluse ....


----------



## chagregel (22 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh, la plage de l'écluse ....



Nâ  C'est la grande plage de Dinard :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Nâ  C'est la grande plage de Dinard :rateau:



euuu, c'est la même


----------



## chagregel (22 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> euuu, c'est la même



Ah, c'est la première fois que j'entend ce nom, je l'ai toujours appelé la grande plage ou la plage du Casino  

Je vais pouvoir me la péter cet été


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2005)

C'est le nom que donne les locaux.
La grande plage c'est pour les Rennais et la plage du Casino pour les parisiens  

Quand on va dans le coin, on aime bien la plage de la fourberie


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Juillet 2005)

L'½il du touriste





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

c'est pas un concours, c'est un festival


----------



## yvos (23 Juillet 2005)

assailli par des touristes


----------



## Kounkountchek (23 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> assailli par des touristes



 Ah elle est très jolie celle là, j'aime beaucoup !


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> assailli par des touristes



Elle est super, cette photo ! 
Pourrais-tu nous donner le contexte ?

nota : moi je ne pars plus en Iran...  Du moins pas en septembre. Ah là lày font chier avec leurs délais d'obtention du visa... je dois partir dans un autre pays en août. pfff.
A charge de revanche !


----------



## yvos (23 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Elle est super, cette photo !
> Pourrais-tu nous donner le contexte ?
> 
> nota : moi je ne pars plus en Iran...  Du moins pas en septembre. Ah là lày font chier avec leurs délais d'obtention du visa... je dois partir dans un autre pays en août. pfff.
> A charge de revanche !




Ba disons que quand tu te ballades partout, tu es assailli de touristes iraniens et des classes d'écoliers qui ne veulent qu'une chose, discuter sans fin et prendre des photos...c'est génial :love: :love:, ça piaille dans tous les sens, et là, cela frisait l'hystérie..on est restés grosso modo 30 minutes à se faire tirer le portrait dans toutes les combinaisons possibles.   l'appareil de l'une, de l'autre, avec le prof qui veille tout en étant submergé 

une autre, moins rigolote, et en version masculine, cherchez l'intru 








Antoine, pour le visa, tu aurais du me demander, j'ai des tuyaux intéressant..le numéro d'invitation, tu peux l'avoir en une semaine via internet, et après, ça prend grosso modo 10 jours à l'ambassade (bcp moins cher que le circuit habituel)..de plus, la légilsation vient de changer, il semble possible d'avoir le visa à l'arrivée pour un séjour inférieur à 7jours, sachant que sur place, ça prend 2-3 jours pour demander une extension après.


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> assailli par des touristes


Bravo yvos. Superbe   :love:


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Juillet 2005)

Phare européen





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ficelle (23 Juillet 2005)

Un peu égaré, mon touriste....


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

il  faut absolument que je participe à ce thread... mais la date limite se rapproche à grands pas


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2005)

Mr Touriste filme, il est là pour ça, même avec une "poupée" au doigt... l'apn n'est pas loin, suspendu au bras par la dragone...  Pendant ce temps, Madame Touriste s'impatiente...


----------



## AntoineD (24 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mr Touriste filme, il est là pour ça, même avec une "poupée" au doigt... l'apn n'est pas loin, suspendu au bras par la dragone... Pendant ce temps, Madame Touriste s'impatiente...



cruel...


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pendant ce temps, Madame Touriste s'impatiente...



la fesse droite traduit vraiment son mecontentement


----------



## AntoineD (24 Juillet 2005)

juste pour faire patienter :






Je me rends compte que je n'ai pas beaucoup de touristes dans mes photos... bon, laissez-moi fouiller.


----------



## g.robinson (24 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> il  faut absolument que je participe à ce thread... mais la date limite se rapproche à grands pas



Ouais t'as raison :mouais: 
Je lance le sujet et, comme toi, je ne trouve pas le temps de participer   

MOTIVATION !!!!
Allez, je sors de chez moi et ceux qui veulent suivent...


----------



## jc34 (24 Juillet 2005)

> Mr Touriste filme, il est là pour ça, même avec une "poupée" au doigt... l'apn n'est pas loin, suspendu au bras par la dragone... Pendant ce temps, Madame Touriste s'impatiente...


 
je me demandais comment faire une photo comme ca  elle est terrible
Tu déclenches ni vu ni connu, sans rien demander à personne ou ils savaient que tu les prennais en photo ?? (j'en doute mais bon)
Et au cas ou ils s'en appercoivent ca se passe comment , je pense que j'aurai pas osé  

Bon voilà mes touristes qui prennent la pose à l'ombre du tilleul, le pastis n'est pas loin !!


----------



## AntoineD (24 Juillet 2005)

J'ai peut-être trouvé la quintessence du touriste mais, photographiquement... c'est pas ça.

M'enfin, allons-y :






C'est surtout pour le côté rouge bien sûr...


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

Mouarf  pas mal, le "rouge"  même si je préfère ta photo précédente. 

Petite question de nioub :rateau:
On uploade soi-même sa contribution dans la galerie ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> je me demandais comment faire une photo comme ca  elle est terrible
> Tu déclenches ni vu ni connu, sans rien demander à personne ou ils savaient que tu les prennais en photo ?? (j'en doute mais bon)
> Et au cas ou ils s'en appercoivent ca se passe comment , je pense que j'aurai pas osé
> ...


1ere possibilité, ni vu, ni connu effectivement... (s'ils te voient les photographier ?... ben t'improvises..., tu leur répond en serbo-croate par exemple  )
2ém possibilité, y aller carément, de toute façon LE Touriste filme... le reste il s'en fou... la preuve...   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

Vercors.


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

j'aime bien mon chinois, mais le coté hughgrantesque de cet anglais me fait douter


----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2005)

ça compte pas pour le concours, mais une qui me fait sourire..

une touriste prise au dépourvu:

le guide a réclamé d'être pris en photo, et au dernier moment avant que je déclenche, il s'est collé


----------



## Kounkountchek (24 Juillet 2005)

En voilà un sourire spontané ! Elle est super cette photo aussi !


----------



## AntoineD (24 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça compte pas pour le concours, mais une qui me fait sourire..
> 
> une touriste prise au dépourvu:
> 
> le guide a réclamé d'être pris en photo, et au dernier moment avant que je déclenche, il s'est collé



Superbe photo, yvos ! 

Tu veux vraiment la laisser hors-compèt' ? Elle a toute d'une gagnante


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Superbe photo, yvos !
> 
> Tu veux vraiment la laisser hors-compèt' ? Elle a toute d'une gagnante


Du même avis qu'AntoineD  elle est su-per-be ! :love:


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Superbe photo, yvos !
> 
> Tu veux vraiment la laisser hors-compèt' ? Elle a toute d'une gagnante


 
ba peu importe qui avec quelle photo gagne, c'est juste pour partager de bons moments..ce thème s'y prête bien, en tout cas


----------



## N°6 (28 Juillet 2005)

Heu... Est-ce-que les votes ne devraient pas être ouverts...


----------



## Malow (28 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Est-ce-que les votes ne devraient pas être ouverts...




Si mes souvenirs sont bons.....c'était pour le 31 et pendant 15 jours...


----------



## N°6 (28 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Si mes souvenirs sont bons.....c'était pour le 31 et pendant 15 jours...



Merci Malow !  J'avais zappé le post de benjamin :affraid: Je vais de ce pas me confesser 

Bon, je ne pourrai pas voter alors...    Tant pis, je participerai au prochain


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

bon ba heu..c'est quand qu'on peut voter?


----------



## richard-deux (4 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon ba heu..c'est quand qu'on peut voter?



Et où?  

PS: j'en profite pour remonter le sujet.


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

Pour le où, c'est ici.  Par contre, pour le quand, je ne sais pas.


----------



## diabolosof (4 Août 2005)




----------



## ficelle (4 Août 2005)

j'aimerai bien placer mon vote avant de me casser en wacances 

ou je laisse une procuration


----------



## Malow (5 Août 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai bien placer mon vote avant de me casser en wacances
> 
> ou je laisse une procuration



Je pars dimanche...j'aimerai pouvoir voter aussi !!! Mais qui donc est chargé des votes...ne serait-ce pas Benjamin ?!!!?


----------



## alèm (5 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon ba heu..c'est quand qu'on peut voter?



 



			
				le répondeur du 0611948... a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Bonjour !
> Vous êtes bien sur le répondeur de Benjamin, je suis en vacances dans les Ardennes (parce qu'il y fait beau et qu'elle est blonde), Laissez-moi un message, je le consulterais même si à-priori je ferais des choses bien plus sex... euh intéressantes que venir m'ennuyer à des trucs en .php sur le forum...
> 
> _biiiiiiiiiiiiiiip_


----------



## AntoineD (5 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

>




ça m'étonne. A sa place je serais en train de coder.


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2005)

allo, ya quelqu'un


----------



## Malow (27 Août 2005)

Et dire que je me suis compliqué la vie pour faire cette photo !!! et les votes où en sont-ils ???


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que je me suis compliqué la vie pour faire cette photo !!! et les votes où en sont-ils ???




ba en fait, les votes viennent d'ouvrir, et il suffit d'aller dans galerie > concours du mois de juillet et tu peux choisir ta photo


----------



## AntoineD (27 Août 2005)

Pfff mais qui est le lourd qui a choisi de mettre le sujet "touriste" avant les vacances ???  
Le lourd...

Parce que moi, maintenant, ben j'ai ça :






ou ça :






ou bien encore ça :






et pis ben euh... ça :






et pis euh... :






sans oublier celles que j'ai mise sur mon blog :






et 







Pfff... le choix des dates c'était vraiment pas du jeu... 





...


----------



## alan.a (27 Août 2005)

En tant que touriste toi aussi, avais-tu l'air plus intelligent ? 

Je suis aussi hors délais, mais j'ai réalisé cette photo en pensant à ce sujet :




Les enfants ont bcp ri, moi j'ai eu l'éducation de me retenir


----------



## AntoineD (27 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En tant que touriste toi aussi, avais-tu l'air plus intelligent ?




Ben sur l'avant-dernière tu dois reconnaître la figurante alors... cqfd 




			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je suis aussi hors délais, mais j'ai réalisé cette photo en pensant à ce sujet :
> 
> 
> Les enfants ont bcp ri, moi j'ai eu l'éducation de me retenir



elle est pas mal, oui


----------



## benjamin (28 Août 2005)

Les votes sont ouverts, donc. Et désolé pour ce léger retard


----------



## richard-deux (28 Août 2005)

A voté.  

Difficile de faire un choix. :rose:


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2005)

Antoine, moi j'aime bien la 5 et la 7  

(cela dit, j'ai déjà voté  )

Alan: C'est vrai que ce thème prête assez à la moquerie


----------



## Malow (28 Août 2005)

certaines photos ne devraient pas être dans " postez vos plus belles photos " ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Les votes sont ouverts, donc




Ben ca se bouscule pas au portillon!
Il vous plait pas mon Touriste en string bleu?


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben ca se bouscule pas au portillon!
> Il vous plait pas mon Touriste en string bleu?




Si si, la grande classe et tout, remonté comme il faut, avec les chaussures qui vont bien  :love: 

Mais j'ai pas voté pour toi  :rateau: 

Il s'en est fallu de peu


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Septembre 2005)

J'ai compris pourquoi il n'y a rien à gagner: il n'y a pas de gagnant


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2005)

ba si c'est toi, tu le sais bien   

même si c'est pas officiel, félicitations!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

et dites, c'est fini le concours du mois....?
je comptais me lancer sur le prochain...
bon....


----------



## BooBoo (6 Octobre 2005)

bon, je suis en retard mais pour relancer le thread voici une photo de touristes pris au maroc (mode ni vu ni connu)


----------



## AntoineD (16 Novembre 2005)

Eh ! les gros ! On fait plus de concours alors ?...


----------



## g.robinson (18 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Eh ! les gros ! On fait plus de concours alors ?...



Oui c'est vrai quoi !
Allez on s'bouge 
Il faut que le gagnant définisse le sujet.


----------

